# Car valuation for import to SA?



## benderc (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all, I am moving to Cape Town next month and am taking our car with us from the UK. 
I have all the relevant documents and import permits in place but the one thing I still need is 3 written valuations of the car for SARs to use for customs and VAT. 
My question is whether the written valuations need to be for the book value or the resale value of the car - no one seems to know, I have rung SARs twice and got a different answer on each call so am totally confused 
Thanks.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

The key is that it must be 3 written valuations. It can have only one book value, determined by depreciation as applied by you/company. I would go to 3 dealers and ask them for a written offer to buy the car for cash as that will get you the lowest valuation.

As a matter of interest, I believe you have no tax payable if you owned the car for more than a year before bringing it to RSA, in which case the amount of the valuation is not as important.


----------



## benderc (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I have been abroad for 18 years and have owned the car for 7 years but from what I understand the payment is duties is more dependant on my status as a returning resident rather than how long I have owned the car for. I have heard so many different opinions though that it is hard to see the wood for the trees at the moment


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

You can definitely bring back the car if you have owned it for 7 years and can prove it (e.g. car tax forms, registration document) and prove that you have lived in the country the car was registered in for the duration.
Check with the company that you will use to transport the car as they will know exactly what you have to do as they will handle all the documentation for customs etc.


----------



## benderc (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks, I can definitely take the car and all the documentation etc. is done. The only outstanding bit was the 3 valuations I need of the car. It is whether the valuations should be of the book value of the car or the retail/replacement value. Thanks again.


----------

